# The Infamous Biker



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

Some of you may remember the story from the tattooed fellow from February's photo of the month.
Well the Sons Of Anarchy casting director finally got back to this gentleman, and asked him to provide
photos of him on one of his bikes. I had about 25 minutes to show up and shoot and this is what we came up with.









Now, I've never shot like this before, I've never done any panning work either so this was a learning experience. 
I've also learned that if I were to keep up with this sort of photography, that I need a 24-70mm. I have a 24mm and a 50mm prime and in this case, I needed
varying length. 35mm would have probably been perfect. 


In the end, the subject loved them, the casting director loved them, which is great and all, but I definitely needed more time to perfect the shots. While there's not much better locations
in terms of a backdrop, I need to find a freshly paved road. That was one bumpy ride.


----------



## Derrel (May 24, 2013)

First shot is absolutely MONEY!!!! I love the exhaust pipes, the white line, the speed blur is danged near perfect. The bike looks great, the rider and tats and riding gear look great, the handlebars look great...everything is there. Maybe dodge his vest just a tiny bit, or not. The second frame's good, yes, but the first one is just super. Pretty hard to find fault with #1.


----------



## Steve5D (May 24, 2013)

Wow, those are fantastic!


----------



## gregtallica (May 24, 2013)

Those are AWESOME. First one, everything worked out just perfectly!


----------



## BrandonLaw (May 24, 2013)

OP the bumpy road and the backdrop for these are fine they go right along with the SOA style! Great job on these shots I am in love with the first one they are badass! I LOVE SOA!


----------



## leeroix (May 24, 2013)

Ya, those are reeeeeel nice man :thumbup:


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

I tell ya, didn't expect this response lol. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Ilovemycam (May 24, 2013)

Xlnt!


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

Ilovemycam said:


> Xlnt!



This took me way longer to figure out what this said than it should lol. But thank you.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> First shot is absolutely MONEY!!!! I love the exhaust pipes, the white line, the speed blur is danged near perfect. The bike looks great, the rider and tats and riding gear look great, the handlebars look great...everything is there. Maybe dodge his vest just a tiny bit, or not. The second frame's good, yes, but the first one is just super. Pretty hard to find fault with #1.



Agreed. I would go with that one.


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

I agree, although they were both sent.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 24, 2013)

Wow Ballistics theses are totally awesome. Wow one more time


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

Well thank you very much.


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2013)

Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## ktan7 (May 24, 2013)

Amazing shots!


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## squirrels (May 24, 2013)

Those are awesome, and your pics of this guy and story are the reason I started watching and am now hooked on SOA.


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

THat's cool to hear squirrels. Appreciate it.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 24, 2013)

Nice.. Always nice when you have a driver.


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Nice.. Always nice when you have a driver.



Who said anything about having a driver?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 24, 2013)

omg.. driving and shooting?  LOL


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 24, 2013)

Gangsta


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> omg.. driving and shooting?  LOL



Yeah I was ghost riding my car.  



Na I had his daughter drive for me. The other way would be way too unsafe and illegal for my tastes.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 24, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.. Always nice when you have a driver.
> ...



I am confused.. then why did you say you didnt have a driver?  I am just positive those shots are not panning shot from a stationary position.


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Robin_Usagani said:
> ...



I said:



> Na I had his daughter drive for me. The other way would be way too unsafe and illegal for my tastes.



As in, I had someone else drive a vehicle. My original comment was a joke.


----------



## Josh66 (May 24, 2013)

Outstanding.  So which episode will he be on?


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Outstanding.  So which episode will he be on?



No clue. They thought he was there ready to shoot now, but there was something lost in translation.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (May 24, 2013)

Print one, make him sign it... just in case he is the next superstar.. hah.


----------



## Ballistics (May 24, 2013)

I should lol.


----------



## Granddad (May 25, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Ilovemycam said:
> 
> 
> > Xlnt!
> ...



Me, too. I guess it's a sign that I'm old.  :lmao:

Excellent photos, by the way.


----------



## Sue5606 (May 25, 2013)

Love these pics and the one from you other post of this man.he is full of character and you have captured it perfectly. You should be proud of these pics.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 25, 2013)

So where's the original thread explaining the soa bit? We are big soa fans. I missed the thread and I'm definitely curious now.


----------



## Granddad (May 25, 2013)

Finally figured it out without having to ask ... SOA = Sons of Anarchy! :lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow (May 25, 2013)

When is my Sons of Anarchy coming back to FX.


----------



## Ballistics (May 26, 2013)

Sue5606 said:


> Love these pics and the one from you other post of this man.he is full of character and you have captured it perfectly. You should be proud of these pics.



Thanks


----------



## Ballistics (May 26, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> So where's the original thread explaining the soa bit? We are big soa fans. I missed the thread and I'm definitely curious now.



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/.../321685-i-need-share-pretty-awesome-news.html

Post #20 are the images he sent in.


----------



## Ballistics (May 26, 2013)

Granddad said:


> Finally figured it out without having to ask ... SOA = Sons of Anarchy! :lmao:



Yes, that's the show. I've become a big fan of it through this process.


----------



## Ballistics (May 26, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> When is my Sons of Anarchy coming back to FX.



I believe September it airs.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 26, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > When is my Sons of Anarchy coming back to FX.
> ...



Think so! We are counting down over here


----------



## Ballistics (May 26, 2013)

Premieres September 11th


----------



## leighthal (May 26, 2013)

Amazing photo. Good Luck in Photo of the Month!


----------



## Ballistics (May 26, 2013)

Wow... I'm very grateful for the nomination!! Thank you!


----------

